# home dvd recorder??



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

alright im kind of new to home equipment but does anyone know the answer to this.

if i buy a home dvd recorder/player can i basically copy dvd's like i would if i had a dvd burner on my cpu? or do i have to buy some special kind of home dvd burner


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

droppinbottom said:


> alright im kind of new to home equipment but does anyone know the answer to this.
> 
> if i buy a home dvd recorder/player can i basically copy dvd's like i would if i had a dvd burner on my cpu? or do i have to buy some special kind of home dvd burner


works just like a VCR... you can copy tv programs to dvd, transfer VCR recordings to the DVD, or transfer video/digital camera files or footage to DVD.

If you are talking about coping dvd from a rental dvd or store bought dvd then its questionable... Most of the bigger studios have copy protection code on the dvd.

The bought a Panasonic because they are compatible with DVD RAM disc.. which are rewritable and double sided.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you should be able to copy older dvd's, but the new ones all have copyright protection on them. I am sure there is a way to get around it, there always is


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yea, i cant copy DVD's on my PC because of inbedded code.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

does anyone know if p2p downloads still works to made dvd's? 
could i upload a dvd and then by some chance redownload it to disc?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

not likely


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

My friend is all about cracking dvd's. He's up on the latest software to use, and places to download it. Gimme a day to contact him, I'll post what I find out.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> My friend is all about cracking dvd's. He's up on the latest software to use, and places to download it. Gimme a day to contact him, I'll post what I find out.



prob not a good idea to advertise copyright infringement and software pirating on the forums.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

It isn't copyright infringement to make one legal, back up copy for something you own. This is, of course, what I am talking about. If I say download the software, I mean from a freeware site. No piracy here.


----------



## paprcutz (Nov 23, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> It isn't copyright infringement to make one legal, back up copy for something you own. This is, of course, what I am talking about.


you guys are funny


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

OK, the best way to do this is to link you to the site that distributes their own, free software. It is perfectly legal to make a back up copy of anything you own, and that is the intent of this message. This site has good software and detailed instructions; highly recommended by my friends.
If this doesn't cut it for you, lemme know and we'll talk outside the forum.

http://www.doom9.org/index.html?/mpg/dvdbackup-guides.htm


----------

